# Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra?



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Sort of embarrassing, but do guys my age need this? And, are women offended by the guy needing it?


----------



## InsecureSecurity (Aug 7, 2011)

There is no age that would be considered "too young" as long as you are old enough to know what it does and why you need it. I have a friend, age 23, that uses it because he just suffers from ED. It's disappointing that a small blue pill that can help people have fulfilling sexual lives has such a negative stigma attached to it. As for women, I don't think many women would have a problem with it if they understand it has nothing to do with their attractiveness level and their abilities in the bedroom. Communication is key in this situation, as in all situations.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems that the more guys I talk to about this, the more i find are using it. But, lots of embarrassment/shame. It is too bad. If you are diabetic, there is no shamein using insulin. So, why the stigma?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, in just a brief foray on google, there were any number of articles stating that the average age of a Viagra user is in the early to mid 50's and that men younger than that are also using it more often.

Viagra: How Young Is Too Young?

I am just going to surmise that ED or any kind of erectile difficulties are a very sensitive subject for many men. It hits at the very heart of their manhood, and as such they may feel a lingering sense of shame or a stigma about it - kinda like they are not men somehow if they can't get/maintain an erection.

As a woman, I don't have any problem with a man using Viagra for erectile difficulties. As a matter of fact, I told my husband that if he ever got to that point, I would probably be suggesting it. 

I think if you are with a partner who cares about you and respects you and is genuinely interested in maintaining sexual intimacy with you, then Viagra simply becomes one more 'arrow' in your quiver of tools to use. Kinda the same as using lube, or even estrogen cream for women of a certain age.


----------



## InsecureSecurity (Aug 7, 2011)

Because it's easy to poke fun at the guy who can't perform like a wild stallion without the help of medicine. Even though there is an actual medical reason for the issues, it's just easier to make fun of someone than try to understand something from a different point of view.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you had a thorough physical exam lately?

Viagra can have side effects such as headaches, abdominal pain, flushing, heart palpitations, color perception problems, and in rare cases stroke and heart attack. So consult with your doctor first before taking Viagra.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, pat yourself on the back, because it seems like half my friends in the 40s are already using Cialis (not sure of the spelling). They didn't seem to be ashamed of talking about it, either. I'm not sure of the differences in this and Viagra, though.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing to be ashamed of. The need for Viagra is due to peripheral blood circulation issues. Has nothing to do with anything else.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I have heard that Cialis is cheaper, more effective, and less side effects. Do your homework. Get your testosterone checked too.... that can make a difference!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

wifeofhusband said:


> My husband uses it and he's younger than that. It works well but, if it were an option, I'd prefer the 36 hour Cialis. That doesn't work for him. The downside of Viagra, for me, is that it means intercourse happens on his timetable. If I have a spontaneous moment of interest, I can't just go and initiate, because he won't have taken his medicine. But it's very effective.


If you extend your foreplay a little it should work. I begin to feel the effects of mine within 15 minutes if I don't have a lot of fatty foods on my stomach at the time.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've used cialis and Viagra, at age 44. Cialis was much prefered. Had nasty blue visual effects from the Viagra, and the 36 hour window of the cialis is great! You can even get a low daily dose to keep the pump primed. But definitely, get a full physical first to rule out any other reasons. And take care of things like making sure you're working out, lose some extra weight if you have it, and even addresses any relationship issues if you can. All those will take the wind out of your sails pretty quickly.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks. I will talk to my doc.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm 35. Bought some cialis online. Told wife I was planning a weekend trip and wanted to go crazy all night. Took the pill on the way to the hotel, checked in, started getting hot, find out she started her period. Nothing worse than wasted hard ons....

No ED problems, just makes it fun to reduce that lag between sessions.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in my early 50's and just started using Levitra and Cialis. My wife loves the improvements and so do I!


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

I get no kick from Viagre or Levitra, but Cialis works great... Interestingly, 30 to 40% of Viagra usage is by women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

63 here. I'm about to start viagra/cialis/levitra to restart things.
Just had the prostate removed. Time to reboot the system as best
I can...
Maybe this is the wrong place to bring up prostate stuff, there are
other fora. Don't want to get the folks here alarmed.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

sidetracking the conversation (but staying on topic)....

If one were to 'experiment' with an ED drug (such as Viagra or Cialis) would that impair future non-enhanced erections?

I'm 53 and curious about the drug - but not if it is a bridge once crossed, there's no going back....

TIA


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

married&lovingit said:


> sidetracking the conversation (but staying on topic)....
> 
> If one were to 'experiment' with an ED drug (such as Viagra or Cialis) would that impair future non-enhanced erections?
> 
> ...


I don't think so. It may be the opposite. Since I've started using Staxyn (Levitra) and Cialis I am finding that my performance has improved even when not using the drugs. The psych component is probably the reason - the worry is gone and so my performance is not hindered.

If you are having issues I highly recommend trying the meds. I love it and my wife loves it. She was very encouraging of me to NOT use them, saying she was fine with the way things were. Like many 50 yr olds I was not as hard as before, and I would tend to lose the erection after a few minutes. Loss of skin sensitivity is probably a factor there, too.

But now that I use the meds she is very pleased! My stamina is vastly better than it has ever been because I can concentrate on the sex. It was a real eye opener to realize how much physical and mental energy was being spent on getting and keeping an erection before the meds. Plus the worry of losing the erection before orgasm, so I would try to hurry the orgasm. Now, we make love for as long as either of us wants.

Staxyn is fast acting. Dissolves on the tongue, starts working in 15 minutes. Cialis takes nearly an hour to work, but lasts in the system longer, so I don't need to use it the next day for a second go-around. I haven't tried Viagra yet.


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

Thx Thor


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with Thor, as a Cialis user. They claim there's no impact physically after you stop taking them, and I'd guess especially if you just try them a few times. Knock yourself (and her) out! 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Get your doc to give you the 20mg sample pack of Cialis. Split the pill into quarters or thirds and start there. Cialis is an odd shaped pill but it splits easily. It can be halved very easily, and then again to make quarters. Thirds is a lot more difficult to eyeball, but it doesn't have to be super precise.

You can save a lot of money by splitting the pills.

Staxyn can easily be split into halves. The starting dose is lower than Cialis so you probably won't want to go smaller than halves on the Staxyn. Staxyn dissolves immediately with moisture so be sure to store it away from the bathroom.

After splitting the pills, put the remainder back in the blister pack and reseal with scotch tape over the foil to keep air and moisture out.

The patent for Viagra expires next spring, so we should see pricing drop for all ED meds as the generic Viagra hits the shelves!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have alot of freinds in that age bracket that i speak to Plus, this is not a topic men readily discuss with eachother. 

That said i had a close freind of mine inquire indicated he experienced erections that were not as hard and not as frequent as they used to be. He is in his late 30s. 

I think allot has to do with overall cardiovascular health, weight, fitness and genetics. 

MY .02


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Sildenafil (Viagra) prescribed for Raynauds, and its various effects*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I'm 59 and on Sildenafil (which is Viagra, but I'd rather tell people I'm on Sildenafil) for something unrelated to ED. Raynauds Syndrome (hands that get icy to the touch). The trigger temp had been rising steadily each year, to the point where I'm susceptible to an "attack" if the daytime high temp is below 70 or so. Besides hands becoming icy cold, the fingers will sometimes take on a ghostly-white appearance.

Normal dose for ED is 25, 50 or 100mg. For Raynauds (or pulmonary hypertension) the dose is 20mg, 3x daily. For the first month or so, the side effects were primarily a stuffy nose about 20 minutes after taking it, which has since gone away. Also present during the first month was a mild bit of face flushing, and this odd feeling that something was traveling down your arms towards your hands. Now, I feel no such effects at all. Thankfully, it has helped with my hands which, ironically, is tied to intimacy (my wife would recoil at my touch, which isn't good for the mood in bed).

I've had no ED issues in my past; maybe, in the past 40 years, there might have been two "disappointments" in that regard. I do however notice more control over my erection; foreplay could go on forever and it's still there, but it will quickly go away on its own if there's no opportunity/need. It does not enhance orgasm in any substantive manner and may deaden sensation slightly. Paradoxically, it sometimes seems that there may be a secondary set of pulses 10-15 seconds after the main event. You feel the ejaculation, but it's separate from the original orgasm, if that makes sense. 

I should mention one other apparent side-effect. Mildly-elevated heart rate during exercise. Not a lot, maybe 4bpm, but something I notice since I'm a serious cyclist and keep track of such things.

My apologies if this is TMI.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Arnold said:


> Sort of embarrassing, but do guys my age need this? And, are women offended by the guy needing it?


No.

I would suggest that there is another issue. Problems with erections are either psychological or physical, specifically circulation. If you are obese you might exercise and switch to a veggie diet and cut out sugar and diary. My erections improved when I altered my diet and were back to being teenage.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

My husband got cancer at 55 (multiple myeloma). He was already pre diabetic then and we were working on that, but with the massive weekly doses of prednisone he went way over and became a full fledged needle carrying diabetic. That, the chemo drugs and I presume the stress caused significant ED problems. After his stem cell transplant he was given Cialis and it helped tremendously, got everything back just the way we liked it. Viagra works too but we liked Cialis better as no planning involved, was just always in his system. 

After a year insurance declined to pay for the Cialis. We occasionally buy, get samples when we can and his urologist suggested a vacuum pump and insurance even paid for that. Was a it of a learning curve with vacuum pumping and using silicone rings to maintain erections, but it has worked well with us. It only takes a few minutes preparation and I actually prefer the short wait (which we put to good use) rather than him ingesting yet more chemicals. 

Wanted to share this as I know that when we hit this very delicate problem, there was nowhere to turn and ask. I can't believe guys don't talk about these things among themselves!


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Regarding insurance, there may be a back door that might put Cialis or Viagra back on the plan. If there are BPH issues (frequently having to "get up & go" during the night), it might be covered. You might not be able to get Viagra but rather Revatio, same thing, different name, much lower cost.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Absolutely no pain, embarrassment, or stigmatizing side effects in using the "little blue pill!" Provided, of course, that you need it to perform functionally!

And the women certainly do not seem to mind!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Arnold said:


> Sort of embarrassing, but do guys my age need this? And, are women offended by the guy needing it?


I started when I was 45. I am now 54 and feel like a porn star.
Nothing to be ashamed of unless you're ashamed at giving you and your wife the best orgasm of your lives.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If you work on Wall st and you're not 30 years old, addicted to Ritalin and Viagra you're not working hard enough.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

yes, actually the stigma of using viagra in my experience doesn't exist, since most guy talk centers around enhancing their performance rather 
than not being able to get it up.

for example, my best friend who didn't have any apparent issues, bragged about how he used it with his wife.
he told us how they spent three days locked up in their room just doing it like jack rabbits, and how he was hard the whole 
three days. the point isn't whether he was exaggerating or not, the fact he was bragging about it is.

then another conversation, this time with a bad boy outlaw biker was telling us how he was with a new 'chick' and she, being much younger 20 something,
and he was telling how she's running him ragged and then he looked at us and said "any of youse guys have any viagra you can lend me?"

not only is there no shame in it, dudes brag about it. other people don't have to know your exact issues.

i think too that any understanding sensitive woman worth being with long term will not be offended.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> My husband felt shame. I told him the only reason the docs don't have samples to share with you is because they're using them all themselves! I told him that lots of young guys use it recreationally. He still was mortified even filling the prescription.
> 
> That said, he got over it quickly once he tried it.


Olivia, 
I sure your husband is using it correctly. However, just in case let me give you a tip. If he can wait THREE HOURS after his last morsel of food, the rush to his penis will be incredible. I've been taking it for around 10 years and depending on how empty your stomach is makes a MASSIVE difference in it's effect.
It's quite the BUZZ!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> He's actually using Cialis. It's longer lasting: does it do the same on an empty stomach? (He was told he could take it with food and has been.)


I tried Cialis and it did not do much. 
I did not get the punch that Viagra gives. To me Cialis is like a glass of wine. Viagra is more like cocaine. (not that I've ever tried it....well there was that one time in college)


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

To the OP, you are NEVER too "old" to enjoy the benefits of ED drugs. Unless you have some sort of medical problem that prevents you from being able to use them, I'm surprised you've held out this long. I am 54, and have been using ED drugs occasionally for at least the last ten years. Also, are you on T replacement? If not, you probably should be.

If I were you, I would go to your regular doctor and have him make sure you don't have any significant health problems, and run the complete gamut of blood tests, including testosterone levels. Most men over 40 have a significant drop in testosterone levels, and their energy level and libido drop significantly. I did the semi-annual blood tests, A1C, PSA, cholesterol, and my doctor suggested checking my T levels. He found my T levels to be in the lower end of the normal range for a man of my age (around 400, I think I was 50 at the time), and recommended a urologist. I went to the urologist and have been on T replacement therapy (injections) ever since, and my libido skyrocketed. I didn't realize how much difference T levels made. I was already having sex at least 3 to 4 times a week because I'm HD, but the "lust" factor went up exponentially, which made it much more enjoyable, not only for me, but for my wife.

Adding an ED drug occasionally helps the actual performance factor, while the T level increase gave me more energy and drive. My wife and I have sex 5 to 6 times a week now, and the quality is much, much better than before.

I say if you want to improve your sex life, provided you have a willing partner, I say GO FOR IT! You'll feel like a new man, maybe like a teenager again.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> You mean you didn't get the rush on an empty stomach or it just was ineffective in general?
> 
> The first time he took it he got noticeably red in the face. I haven't noticed that since. Has no undesirable side-effects; no headache or stuffy nose. And it works beautifully for him, and LASTS. I love it.


Cialis just did not work no matter what I did. Not effective for me.
Sounds like it works for your husband.
I guess what I'm saying is if you ever come across that little blue pill, starve your husband for 3 hours and then let him try it, for fun:grin2:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

OliviaG said:


> You mean you didn't get the rush on an empty stomach or it just was ineffective in general?
> 
> The first time he took it he got noticeably red in the face. I haven't noticed that since. Has no undesirable side-effects; no headache or stuffy nose. And it works beautifully for him, and LASTS. I love it.


That's great! The benefits definitely outweigh side effects either way. All ED drugs give me a somewhat stuffy nose, and a slight headache, but those can be treated easily. A spray of Afrin in each nostril, and an Aleve, and I'm good to go.:grin2:


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Viagra works every time and you are rock hard even after climax for a bit.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

UMP said:


> Olivia,
> I sure your husband is using it correctly. However, just in case let me give you a tip. If he can wait THREE HOURS after his last morsel of food, the rush to his penis will be incredible. I've been taking it for around 10 years and depending on how empty your stomach is makes a MASSIVE difference in it's effect.
> It's quite the BUZZ!


X2 ^^ Empty stomach is the way to go. It also helps with Cialis 

I read where you get more of it in your bloodstream and less is bound with food 

Have any of you guys been able to find the generic V yet ?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Staxyn is a mouth dissolvable form of Levitra. It enters the bloodstream directly through the underside of the tongue. The official instructions say to take it 30 mins ahead of time, but I find I can feel effects within 10 minutes. That is fast enough for all but a bend-her-over in the kitchen spontaneous quickie. 

No need to worry about how long since the last meal, and no need for the tablet to dissolve in the stomach and then slowly enter the blood stream.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Generic viagra is not available


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Arnold said:


> Sort of embarrassing, but do guys my age need this? And, are women offended by the guy needing it?



Heh, I'll take viagra and I'm 42......:grin2:

I can see it now. Mrs.CuddleBug is shocked that I'm bigger than usual and staying that way for hours.....never go limp, so I keep on going. After a while, are you done yet???:laugh:


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

You do go limp. It does not last for hours.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Not too young at all. I know a lot of men, myself included, that use it as a "special occasion" pill. Vacations, anniversaries etc. My friends and I are more than a decade away from 50.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H is just about to turn 55 and we have a lot of sex, he does not take Viagra or the like.

TBH I would be upset if he had to. My logical side would understand why it is needed I just hope that day is a long way off bc I am guessing it could be upsetting to the part of me that needs to be wanted spontaneously.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

darn.:grin2:

I thought I'd last for hours.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

If your husband needs viagra that should not bother u holland.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Okguy said:


> If your husband needs viagra that should not bother u holland.


As I said, I would understand the reason but yes it would still be upsetting. Just being honest.
I was more wondering with these younger guys taking it just for the hell of it how their partners feel, do they even take that into account?


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Being upset for that is kind of selfish actually.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Okguy said:


> Generic viagra is not available


Yes it is where I live. 
I've bought my second prescription from my local Walgreens 
$15 for 30 - 20mg pills !! 

You must be a drug rep selling for Pfizer ?? sorry the patent ran out. I guess the gravy train just ran out....


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

2ndchanceGuy said:


> Yes it is where I live.
> I've bought my second prescription from my local Walgreens
> $15 for 30 - 20mg pills !!
> 
> You must be a drug rep selling for Pfizer ?? sorry the patent ran out. I guess the gravy train just ran out....


In the USA?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Holland said:


> Mr H is just about to turn 55 and we have a lot of sex, he does not take Viagra or the like.
> 
> TBH I would be upset if he had to. My logical side would understand why it is needed I just hope that day is a long way off bc I am guessing it could be upsetting to the part of me that needs to be wanted spontaneously.


There would be no need to be upset if he decided to use them. As a matter of fact, he would likely enjoy sex more. It sounds kind of selfish on your part to be upset if he decided to try them.

Cialis in the lower dosages doesn't affect the spontaneity of sex at all. It helps to improve the response when stimulated. It's not like Viagra where it automatically means an erection.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> As I said, I would understand the reason but yes it would still be upsetting. Just being honest.
> I was more wondering with these younger guys taking it just for the hell of it how their partners feel, do they even take that into account?


You have a right to your feelings, but you also would help to realize that viagra and such do not have anything to do with sponteniety or lusting for your wife or partner. Those come from your mind. The viagra only opens the blood vessels only to allow the physiological process. 

If Im not turned on, viagra wont help me. 

Its just a matter if getting into middle age, things dont work as well.

when I was younger, I could run a 10k in about 32 minutes. Now id be lucky to do it in 45. You can only fight time so much.

I am glad your hubby doesnt need it yet. If he keeps himself in great shape, maybe he can forstall for many years. But when he does need it, it will have nothing to do with his lack of desire for you.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

What Walgreens has generic viagra?


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Generic Viagra is sildenafil, but it is still illegal to fill a Viagra prescription with sildenafil in the US until next year. Your doctor would have to prescribe sildenafil for high blood pressure in order for them to fill it legally. That's my understanding.

You can, however, fill a prescription for Viagra online with sildenafil from Canada and other countries. Someone else on here may be able to help you with that.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

Other countries? Pass on that


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Thor said:


> In the USA?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yes USA ( southern state )


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

Luvher4life said:


> Generic Viagra is sildenafil, but it is still illegal to fill a Viagra prescription with sildenafil in the US until next year. Your doctor would have to prescribe sildenafil for high blood pressure in order for them to fill it legally. That's my understanding.
> 
> You can, however, fill a prescription for Viagra online with sildenafil from Canada and other countries. Someone else on here may be able to help you with that.





Okguy said:


> What Walgreens has generic viagra?


just ask your Dr. to prescribe 20mg pills of sildenafil 
go to your local US pharmacy to get it filled . They may have to order it but at 50cents per pill VS $40 per pill is worth the wait.


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

What Walgreens has sildenafil for 50 cents?


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

You might if you needed them.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Luvher4life said:


> Generic Viagra is sildenafil, but it is still illegal to fill a Viagra prescription with sildenafil in the US until next year. Your doctor would have to prescribe sildenafil for high blood pressure in order for them to fill it legally. That's my understanding.
> 
> You can, however, fill a prescription for Viagra online with sildenafil from Canada and other countries. Someone else on here may be able to help you with that.


Depending upon your HMO, Sildenafil may be prescribed for Raynauds (hand circulation issues), Pulmonary Hypertension (a particular type of high blood pressure affecting the lungs) and, possibly, but it's a bit of a stretch, BPH. I'm on it for Raynauds, and if you have circulation issues in your hands, yes, it does work for that (that's why I'm on it).

For regular old blood pressure issues, Sildenafil is not a reasonable drug to prescribe. It's half-life is too short (4 hours or less) and it might drop your blood pressure 6 points, according to various studies. There are far more effective drugs for normal blood pressure issues. Ironically, many/most of them will increase your need for something like Sildenafil/Viagra.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Casual Observer said:


> Depending upon your HMO, Sildenafil may be prescribed for Raynauds (hand circulation issues), Pulmonary Hypertension (a particular type of high blood pressure affecting the lungs) and, possibly, but it's a bit of a stretch, BPH. I'm on it for Raynauds, and if you have circulation issues in your hands, yes, it does work for that (that's why I'm on it).
> 
> For regular old blood pressure issues, Sildenafil is not a reasonable drug to prescribe. It's half-life is too short (4 hours or less) and it might drop your blood pressure 6 points, according to various studies. There are far more effective drugs for normal blood pressure issues. Ironically, many/most of them will increase your need for something like Sildenafil/Viagra.


Thanks for the explanation. I'll admit I didn't really research it much at all, but I did read about what it was normally prescribed for. I also called my pharmacist and asked if it could be substituted for Viagra. I was told "No." The only way they can give you Sildenafil is if your doctor specifically prescribed it for you, and doctors have to keep records of explanation for all drugs prescribed.

I hate that you have the disease that it is commonly prescribed for. Do you get the bonus side effect from using Sildenafil?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



Luvher4life said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'll admit I didn't really research it much at all, but I did read about what it was normally prescribed for. I also called my pharmacist and asked if it could be substituted for Viagra. I was told "No." The only way they can give you Sildenafil is if your doctor specifically prescribed it for you, and doctors have to keep records of explanation for all drugs prescribed.
> 
> I hate that you have the disease that it is commonly prescribed for. Do you get the bonus side effect from using Sildenafil?


I'd be better off not having the disease it's prescribed for. :smile2:

I had no prior issues that would have required Viagra (or Sildenafil) but I'll admit to a curiosity about it. Regarding its use for ED, it's not something a healthy person without ED is going to see much benefit from. There's some truth to what you'll read where people are saying there's a slight loss of sensitivity if too firm. It will not help you orgasm, and if we're honest, isn't that the desired end result? 

What you do find is that, if you're motivated, it's there, if you're not, or you become not, it's gone. It doesn't give your penis a mind of its own. If your sessions are too short for your partner's desires, it could be a very good thing. But if your wife or girlfriend doesn't orgasm herself through PIV sex, making a 5 minute session into 15 isn't going to score you any points.

Regarding BPH (having to get-up-and-go multiple times at night), I've gone from 3 times to generally just once. Interestingly, if I go without sex for more than two days, some of this effect is negated. Prior to Sildenafil, it didn't matter... it was 3x nightly pretty much no matter what. That's a real hassle. 

BPH is now a legit reason to prescribe Sildenafil for some HMOs, including Kaiser, for what it's worth. If you have BPH, and your doctor wants to prescribe Flomax, suggest that you'd rather not use something that will potentially result in ED issues and ask if they'd consider either Sildenafil or Cialis. Cialis costs a lot more, so that likely won't be on the table, but at just $40/month normal cost, Sildenafil shouldn't be on their list of meds to avoid due to cost.

Hope this helps-


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think it's probably more embarassing admitting you have a marriage that is not sexually active. Who cares if all the parts work if you can't use them.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



Casual Observer said:


> I'd be better off not having the disease it's prescribed for. :smile2:
> 
> I had no prior issues that would have required Viagra (or Sildenafil) but I'll admit to a curiosity about it. Regarding its use for ED, it's not something a healthy person without ED is going to see much benefit from. There's some truth to what you'll read where people are saying there's a slight loss of sensitivity if too firm. It will not help you orgasm, and if we're honest, isn't that the desired end result?
> 
> ...


Is Sildenafil used for BPH? I knew that Tadalafil (Cialis - daily) is used for that, but I didn't know that Sildenafil was. If I could get a prescription for it, I would. I really very rarely have any ED symptoms, but I have had some symptoms of BPH at different times. I brought it up to my doctor, and he wrote me a prescription for Flomax. It turns out I had a reaction to it. It caused me to get a severe case of sinusitis, so I couldn't take it. I suggested something like Tadalafil, but he would only write a prescription for Cialis. At $60 a pill it's really not worth it. After the $200 discount from Cialis, I still paid almost $35 a pill. That's a one-time discount.

I've been thinking about trying Defy Medical. Has anybody had any experience with them?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There's no generic Tadalafil yet, and they'll milk it for all its worth. The main reason for the price increase is Pfizer's patent extension for Viagra for pulmonary hypertension or some such... 

The Med I'm taking is primarily for BPH but in low dose it helps in the hair department (finasteride ie Propecia).


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



Luvher4life said:


> Is Sildenafil used for BPH? I knew that Tadalafil (Cialis - daily) is used for that, but I didn't know that Sildenafil was. If I could get a prescription for it, I would. I really very rarely have any ED symptoms, but I have had some symptoms of BPH at different times. I brought it up to my doctor, and he wrote me a prescription for Flomax. It turns out I had a reaction to it. It caused me to get a severe case of sinusitis, so I couldn't take it. I suggested something like Tadalafil, but he would only write a prescription for Cialis. At $60 a pill it's really not worth it. After the $200 discount from Cialis, I still paid almost $35 a pill. That's a one-time discount.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying Defy Medical. Has anybody had any experience with them?


Sildenafil can be written for BPH, and it does work. The main reason for Tadalafil/Cialis is that you only have to take one pill/day, vs 3x. Even at the very low recommended dose (20mg) you may still get some sinus issues and mild facial flushing, at least initially. For me, those symptoms almost completely went away after a couple of months. For ED purposes, the dosage is from 25-100mg (considerably higher). 

I looked up DefyMedical; kinda scary. Looks like they're trying to tap into the fountain-of-youth fantasy.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



Luvher4life said:


> Is Sildenafil used for BPH? I knew that Tadalafil (Cialis - daily) is used for that, but I didn't know that Sildenafil was. If I could get a prescription for it, I would. I really very rarely have any ED symptoms, but I have had some symptoms of BPH at different times. I brought it up to my doctor, and he wrote me a prescription for Flomax. It turns out I had a reaction to it. It caused me to get a severe case of sinusitis, so I couldn't take it. I suggested something like Tadalafil, but he would only write a prescription for Cialis. At $60 a pill it's really not worth it. After the $200 discount from Cialis, I still paid almost $35 a pill. That's a one-time discount.
> 
> I've been thinking about trying Defy Medical. Has anybody had any experience with them?


Just a FYI on the BPH symptoms. Some men are sensitive to caffeine and/or to a similar chemical found in chocolate. I find even one cup of coffee a day can cause issues, and it gets a lot worse if I also have a bit of chocolate. The once-in-a-while coffee is not a problem, but it is after a few days of drinking a cup or more each day.

Try cutting out both caffeine and chocolate for a month to see if your symptoms abate.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



Thor said:


> Just a FYI on the BPH symptoms. Some men are sensitive to caffeine and/or to a similar chemical found in chocolate. I find even one cup of coffee a day can cause issues, and it gets a lot worse if I also have a bit of chocolate. The once-in-a-while coffee is not a problem, but it is after a few days of drinking a cup or more each day.
> 
> Try cutting out both caffeine and chocolate for a month to see if your symptoms abate.


Wow! Cut out caffeine?! I have to have a couple of cups of coffee in the morning just to get my innards going!:grin2: You won't find anybody that is more regular than me!:wink2:

Really, the symptoms are minimal at this point, and I have a PSA about twice a year. My urologist also checks my prostate regularly, and there's nothing out of the ordinary. He says I'm perfectly normal..., hmmm..., whatever that is...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

My Urologist is _The Doc_ in this state for prostate problems. That's why I go to him, because of my strong family history of prostate cancer. He couldn't find anything wrong with my prostate via digital exam, my PSA is super low, and he even did a cystoscope. Nada. My prostate by all observable measures was normal.

Yet I had all the classic sensations of BPH. I felt like I had to pee all the time. I wasn't fully able to empty my bladder. I had sensations in my urethra. The sensation of ejaculation lost the "fun" aspect. Lower volume ejaculate.

Cutting out the caffeine and chocolate cured all that.

Which is not easy! I love the kick of caffeine. I frequently need that zip due to my irregular work hours. I love good chocolate.

But I pay the price if I don't control it.

All that to say, if you have some symptoms it is worth trying to cut out the caffeine and chocolate. That is way better than popping pills or getting invasive surgical procedures.


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



Luvher4life said:


> I suggested something like Tadalafil, but he would only write a prescription for Cialis. At $60 a pill it's really not worth it. After the $200 discount from Cialis, I still paid almost $35 a pill. That's a one-time discount.


Was that the free trial? My GP was who got me on 5mg C daily (for "other concerns"). I got at least 2 months free just from sample packs, plus the mfr coupon.

... or you could try the research chemical route, which is far cheaper, albeit not 100% reliable. PM if you want.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Is 57 Too Young to Need Viagra? (perhaps TMI follows)*



pushing50 said:


> Was that the free trial? My GP was who got me on 5mg C daily (for "other concerns"). I got at least 2 months free just from sample packs, plus the mfr coupon.
> 
> ... or you could try the research chemical route, which is far cheaper, albeit not 100% reliable. PM if you want.


One sample at a time for the freebies. I've gone that route, and he usually runs out of samples...., I wonder why...:|

Chemical route? Are we talking about natural supplements? I do take saw palmetto, fish oil, and Rock Hard. L-Arginine actually had the opposite effect on me. The ones I do take work, but not as well. They most certainly add pleasure to the orgasm for sure.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Thor said:


> My Urologist is _The Doc_ in this state for prostate problems. That's why I go to him, because of my strong family history of prostate cancer. He couldn't find anything wrong with my prostate via digital exam, my PSA is super low, and he even did a cystoscope. Nada. My prostate by all observable measures was normal.
> 
> Yet I had all the classic sensations of BPH. I felt like I had to pee all the time. I wasn't fully able to empty my bladder. I had sensations in my urethra. The sensation of ejaculation lost the "fun" aspect. Lower volume ejaculate.
> 
> ...


I do have that "needing to pee" sensation a lot, and when I need to go, I can't hold it for very long like I could when I was younger. I'm thinking maybe the TRT has this side effect? I do intake too much caffeine, though. I might try to cut back a little to see if it has an effect.

As for the pleasure aspect of orgasm, I take saw palmetto, fish oil, and Rock Hard. It definitely works for me.


----------

